# Betta Breeding tips ?



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. so i thought i did enough research on this but apparently not. i put my male and female together and not much happened. 2 days later the male looked like he got his but kicked, but the female looked fat with eggs. so i took out that male and put in another male. 2 days later same thing so i took him out too, frustrated i then put the female back in her bowl, still looking fat with eggs. and today she is dead with a ton of eggs on the bottom. ARRRR. so why did they not breed ? and what can i do if the female wont release her eggs. any tips appreciated. Cheers


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

wondering the same thing only my males in the past killed the females


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I like to know as well


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

The female has to except the male, when she gets vertical lines on her amd red lines on her gills. We put a male and female in the betta kits with the separator, when she started to have the red gills we out the male in a tank, let him build a nest with the female beside him in her betta kit. Then we added the female, they did their thing then we removed the female. It was so cool to watch and the male and female intertwined their bodies. We then removed the female once they were done. The male is a great parent. Taking care of his nest well. He moved it several times. A few days later we had betta fry.
Good luck all..
I think the main secret is the female excepting the male...


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

^*sorry, "accepting". 

The one time I tried breeding bettas the female was bulging with eggs and the male made a HUGE bubble nest. He shortly died of ich afterward after becoming lethargic. From what I've seen videos of you should keep the female in a cup floating in the tank the male is in and moniter their behaviour. If they accept each other, then release the female.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

shelby67 said:


> The female has to except the male, when she gets vertical lines on her amd red lines on her gills. We put a male and female in the betta kits with the separator, when she started to have the red gills we out the male in a tank, let him build a nest with the female beside him in her betta kit. Then we added the female, they did their thing then we removed the female. It was so cool to watch and the male and female intertwined their bodies. We then removed the female once they were done. The male is a great parent. Taking care of his nest well. He moved it several times. A few days later we had betta fry.
> Good luck all..
> I think the main secret is the female excepting the male...


Hello. can you post a pic of the Betta kit. is it just a tank with a separator ? Cheers
]


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ya its just a little 1 gallon with a separator, then when they ready I use my filtered 3 gallon.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. Thanks for the info. Cheers


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. another question, how long do i wait to do a water change if they breed ? i have a 5g long and i will make a separator for it and try again. Cheers


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

I would wait a few weeks, and just top off. I added plants into my 3 gallon to eat up the nitrates.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Cool, Thanks. Cheers


----------

